# Are we done for the year??



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

What's everyone think?  There's a pond where I work (East Side Cleveland) that had close to 6" of good ice before this last warm spell, checked it today after a night of heavy rain and above normal temps and it was mabey 2". More rain on the way, but they're calling for highs in the teens this upcoming weekend?? I'd love to have a few more weeks, before it's over for real!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Hard to say! The last couple of years we've got heavy rains and than a solid freeze. And I'm usually still standing on the lake March 1st. I know this because the MWCD lakes are usually above normal winter pool when they freeze. And then the USACE drops the lake back down leaving an ice ramp to the lake level. I hope we do. Because the lakes are too low to launch. Unfortunately the ice is going to have to start from scratch again. And the 10 day forecast is not very promising!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I hope to get back out again. Looked at the ponds here today and all the sides are melted about 5ft in....................Rich


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

We are talking about ohio weather right?LOL, I know if we get good ice again I will be hitting it hard. Never know about the weather. This season was the shortest for me since I started ice fishing.If it does freeze I hope its a deep freeze. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bailey.576 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think everyone has the right idea... it is Ohio weather after all. Last Februrary had the coldest average temps on record. Everything was frozen, and yet no one expected it. Single digits are coming to North West Ohio this weekend, and maybe the weather man will be wrong and a couple more stong coldfronts will dominate the region. Three weeks ago, this was the situation. There was supposed to be a warm up, then cold air from Canada came down and chilled us for quite a while. There will be ice!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

they were saying early on that this was supposed to be one of the warmest winters ever on record. 

i havent been out to check but i thinks ponds will be ok again.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I have my fingers crossed. However; it does not look good. The old timers always say February will hold ice; not MAKE it. But that was wrong last year.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm ready to take the boat out. Even though i would like to see some more ice.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My brother lives at Fairfield beach at Buckeye lake. He called me this morning and said there were guys out on the ice last night when he checked about 6:00. Gutsy guys in my opinion. He said there was water on top this AM when he left for work. With the cold coming back we should have a few more days before the temperature gets to warm. Bailey is correct. I think the coldest is yet to come, but we'll see. Either way I'm ready to get out fishing again. Ice or boat either would be fine!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im sorry to say Im getting my other tackle ready and have put the ice stuff away. The bad thing is I think we might have just enough ice to make it hard to fish, but not enough to walk on for the next two months. I Guess I will try some spillways for a while to keep me from going crazy.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

as soon as the rain stops my gear is comming out of the truck and going back in the basement : ( i am sure its done, stick a fork in it


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> as soon as the rain stops my gear is comming out of the truck and going back in the basement : ( i am sure its done, stick a fork in it


Not so fast my friend..... We have 2 days with the lows in single digets and a high of 13. That right there should be an inch or two of ice depending on the lake.

And again, the 10 day says lots of highs in the 30 and lows in the 20's. (Columbus) - So depends on what happens we could be back out on the ice around the middle of this month.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Please give me more ice! I have too many places I want to go to. I can't have it be over just yet.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think we're done yet. We didn't get on some of the lakes here till mid Feb. last year and were fishing them till mid March. Just got an order of 1000 waxies from Jada Bait and want to use them. We have a go to pond that I'm pretty sure will be fishable again with some colder temps.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

The ice on our pond at work was all but gone this morning after last nights rain. I hope to get out again, but if all else fails the sportman shows are right around the corner!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Checked my first Ice spot and it held up OK from what I can tell. Took six good spud whacks near shore. Hope the weekend snaps it back up. Regardless be especially careful with anything that is a refreeze. I saw spots where it looked better than others.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sorry guys all of this warm rain will make a solid a good re-freeze just about impossible for the next week or two. by then the winter will be coming to an end. Warm temps melt ice. Warm rain keeps ice from forming for quite a while no matter how cold it is.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I drove by quite a few places today- Mogadore, Brady Lake, Twin Lakes and Lake Rockwell.Al I can say is......IT'S COOKED!!!!!!! The ice is thin and away from the shore.The water is stained and muddy.Even if it gets cold the water's too muddy to freeze solid.........Mark


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

There will be ice, you heard it here first!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Not looking good... We'll see what happens though... You never know.

We sure won't get good, solid ice enough to go where you want to go, but therre may be that 4-5 iches re-forming over the next couple weeks, enough to get out on farm ponds, Old State Park, Mogadore(Palm rd.) but we'll see...

Once the tax check gets here, two new batteries for the boat and maybe a trolling motor... I'll be ready if it doesn't freeze...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If it keeps up Ill need my boat to get to work! Man that ALOT of water. Dont know about sitting in a nearly frozen mudd hole thats 4 feet over summer pool but Ill be out there


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

We'll probably get some more good ice on ponds and in protected bays but probably won't on the larger main lakes. I don't think the future is going to be cold enough especially with the days getting longer now and Spring not far behind. I wish we would though.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope we get more Ice but we just seem to be in a patter where it gets cold long enough to form 3-4 inches of ice in bays and small lakes and then warms back up. I think that the ice is coming to and end. I just hope the phil is right and we have six more weeks of winter.


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

swantucky is right. i bet on ice.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

I think the weather is going to be similar to last year with some good late ice


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Think positive! Think positive!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

West Branch came up to just about Summer pool so they have to get rid of that water , Milton came up three feet and Berlin came up too. All that water has to go back down so that will prevent any good ice from forming until it's all leveled out and then it will probably be too late and warm up.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats ALOT of water to get from one to the other. Milton wont come up much either! Should take out the ice though.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Went and checked our go to pond yesterday and it still has a layer of ice on it. If the temps hold the way they predit we'll be fishing it next weekend. The other pond was 70 percent open. I'll take whatever we can get, not ready to give up yet.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Absolutely not, I've not got a chance to try out the new ice pack that had better be here by next Friday. Check out the new thread I just posted in relation to the cold weather we need...


----------

